# engine problem



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

hi guys i have a problem with my R33 GTR

basically i found that blue/white smoke was comming out of my exhaust, after doing afew checks i removed one of the breathers from my catch can and is pooring out smoke

engine runs spot on
engine temps are fine
oil pressure is fine

just smokes lots

the engine was forged a year or two ago and runs 556bhp @ 1.35bar

i bought the car on the weekend, ran fine

all i have done is washed it since then and now this has happened?

is it the headgasket? piston ring? could water have been sucked into the engine as i washed it (its got lots ov vents on the bonnet)

please help, thanks


----------



## RaceBreedImport (Mar 28, 2009)

dave_gtr said:


> hi guys i have a problem with my R33 GTR
> 
> basically i found that blue/white smoke was comming out of my exhaust, after doing afew checks i removed one of the breathers from my catch can and is pooring out smoke
> 
> ...


sounds a lot like a headgasket mate.. sorry, and good luck


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

if water had gotten on the coilpacks the car would misfire not smoke, if had gotten in the intake the car would run rough but again not blue smoke.

Have you checked the turbos? how many miles have they done? blue smoke could be the seals going?

did you buy private or garage?


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

bought private, ran strong on the way home. yes the intake pipes have oil in them possible oil seals yes

but i dont think that will explain the smoke comming from the crankcase.

basically bought the car sunday, washed it monday, went to start it now and smokes like a mo fo


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

sounds broken mate, worn rings etc. Does it do it when hot or just cold? 

Was the previous owner a user of the forum, any previous history ? 

It might be simple but dont sound it mate, sorry!


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

it doesnt start to smoke straight away, but deffo before warm and when up to temp.

engine was built to a hi spec at abbey 2 years ago, running 1.35bar since


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

Id say car def had probs and thats why owner got rid mate.


----------



## r34gtradam (Apr 28, 2009)

*r34 gtr*

it can be pitons mate. take the U pipe off from boths side that is behind the strut braces and rev the car if theresz smoke coming out of there its ur pistons


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

r34gtradam said:


> it can be pitons mate. take the U pipe off from boths side that is behind the strut braces and rev the car if theresz smoke coming out of there its ur pistons


i guess thats what he has done as this is where your catch tank is connected too is it not?


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

If it starts to smoke when the oil temp goes above 55, its the turbo seals, blue smoke. If its white smoke, then probably head gasket aswell. Are your turbos water cooled too??


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Start it from cold, take the radiator cap off and see if theres pressure in the radiator, ie bubbles or actually empties the radiator when you give it a rev.....
Headgasket....

Compression test it write doen the values
squirt some oil into the bores and retest it , it it come up heaps, its the rings.


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

done a comp test
piston 1-5 roughly 150psi
piston 6 roughly 60psi...........bad times

so where do i go from here? are there any skyline specialists or good engine builders in north yorkshire?

how much will an engine inspection and replace the pistons cost?

thanks for all your help guys


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

lm sure Rb motorsports is up your sides.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

there are some cheap pistons for sale and a head gasket (tomie) for sale in the parts of this forum or the other forum, buy them up quick!


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

do you have a link mate? i cant seem to find them?

thanks


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

So its either 
A damaged piston or a broken ring or a valve isnt sealing ....


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

engine is getting pulled out and inspected...joys of owning a skyline


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

Hopefully its just 1 new piston and a set of rings & bearings.
Altho do a good diag and find out why ....


----------

